# JD baits RULE!



## Jim (May 15, 2009)

Nice order! :beer: Those mudbugs are going to be a killer bait!


----------



## ilinimud (May 15, 2009)

Has he posted those on here? I havent seen them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2009)

OK, enough with the postings about JD Baits. You are ruining what used to be a good thing for me :evil: 


When I 1st met BassAddict many moons ago he was but a lost little soul in the world of fishing - he decided to get a few molds and pour his own soft plastic baits - and he shared them with me.


Well the stupid baits worked, really well - but I was pretty much one of the only anglers who used them and had access to them - PERFECT!


Now, people keep purchasing those baits and putting up good reports - so more people purchase the baits and the next thing I know the guy next to me is catching *all my fish* becuase he "found" the right bait


STOP IT

Keep this very quiet 


I need these as a secret bait - mums the word


Loose lips spread baits



Oh yeah do not buy these baits they will not work for you :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba (May 15, 2009)

Hmm, I like the looks of those mudbugs, haven't seen those on here. =P~





jirwin6985 said:


> and bubbas dirty watermelon




Hey BA, Are my royalties in the mail? :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (May 15, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> So after fishing with Bassaddict and getting skunked on all my lures and what not i started throwing his worms and was amazed at how fast i was able to start getting hits and fishes attention when nothing else seemed to work..So of course i had to have some and as soon as he got home I placed my order. I orded 4 bags of finess worms in cinomin nightcrawler and 2 packs in captains evil rum, 2 packs of fatboys(my favorite) in what i like to call burple :lol: and bubbas dirty watermelon, A pack of Bubble gum mp worms, bannana seed frogs, and since i told him if he poured them i would buy them he sent me a pack of his new mudbug lures in a great cherry seed color. Alls i have to say is WOW. These are some of the best looking soft plastics ive ever seen and the colors and scent(coffee and tournement) Are great. I will be ordering all my soft plastics from you in the future Bassaddict and to anyone who hasnt tried them you are missing out on a great product! Thanks again Bassaddict it was a pleasure doing business with you and you better get ready cause im gonna be placing alot more orders soon once i start wearing these out :lol:
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe, and that burple color (I like to call it Electric Grape or Junebug on Crack) was a color that Slim came up with. I poured It in crinkles and fatboys for him and added the left overs to other purple/junebug scraps. I wasent that impressed with the color at first but after fishing it all I can say is WoW, It was definitely a Jersey bass/pickerel catching color!!! Slim deserves all the credit on this color, but the rest of the colors are mine.......... all mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8-[ 8-[ lol



ilinimud said:


> Has he posted those on here? I havent seen them.



No I have not posted them yet, my plan was to have them posted after my return from Jersey but since I have been back I have been swamped with orders. I still plan to have them available soon but need some down time to work out a few issues im having with pouring them. They will be $4.75 for a bag of 6 and are 4" long here is a product shot of the cherry seed ones.










Bubba said:


> Hmm, I like the looks of those mudbugs, haven't seen those on here. =P~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubbas Dirty Watermelon is a horrible color!!!! It does not sell!!! the B.D.W fatboys I gave away cause they would not sell!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 15, 2009)

The bass in KY Lake like JD Baits also, I can attest to that. :mrgreen:


----------



## G3_Guy (May 15, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> The bass in KY Lake like JD Baits also, I can attest to that. :mrgreen:



So do the ones is Douglas and Cherokee lakes here in East TN...

Oh... uh... wait... no they dont. :---)


----------



## poolie (May 15, 2009)

I'll be adding to bassaddict's work load shortly. I see lots of stuff I want.


----------



## shamoo (May 15, 2009)

AGREE, JDBaits Rule!!! Those scents he uses make your mouth water, if your out fishing and need a coffee fix, take one of his coffee scented fat boys, cut a 1/4 inch off and shove up your nostril thats how good they smell.


----------



## Andy (May 15, 2009)

shamoo said:


> cut a 1/4 inch off and shove up your nostril thats how good they smell.



Didn't your Momma tell you not to stick things up your nose....  
I like the looks of those mudbugs also.

Great work BA!!!
:beer:


----------



## shamoo (May 15, 2009)

She tried but I always managed to smuggled a couple raisins up there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2009)

LMAO!!!


----------

